# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design > [photography] How are your cube?

## kukker32

This is a creative thread for all us ubuntu users with a compiz config cube/cylinder/sphere etc..

how have you designed you cube/cylinder/sphere ? ? ?

and as a little twist...
comments and respons are likely welcome to the above image...

okay i'll start





EDIT! it does not need to be compiz cube

----------


## nitstorm

Can you teach me how to do something awesome like that?

----------


## kukker32

yes..
you need compiz config installed.. you do that by typing this in termnial
*sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager*

then system->options-> compiz config settings manager..
apply "desktop cube", and "rotate cube"
find 3 pictures you like..
 set one as you background..
and the two others are set in the "desktop cube" option in compiz config. under the Apearernce tab

and of course you need 4 workspaces to shape it like that

that's how i can explain it in english

----------


## nitstorm

I got the background of the cube ready but the cube hasn't been formed,  i have four workspaces though, but it's not a cube  :Sad:

----------


## kukker32

you need to rotate the cube... xD

you do that by either hit ctrl+alt + left/right arrow

or middle (and holde down) click on a empty space of dekstop

----------


## kukker32

BTW,
did you remember to installl compiz config . . .. . . 

*sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm*

run in terminal if you haven't installed...

----------


## matto3008



----------


## kukker32

a nice glass transparant cube *thumb up*

----------


## ankspo71

This isn't compiz cube but it is a cube  :Wink:  
http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/7214/snapshot2.png
(KDE / Kubuntu)

----------


## kukker32

it's a cube any cube counts...

what are you using for get cube in KDE? if you're not using compiz?

----------


## ankspo71

Hi,
KDE has Kwin for 3d effects, and the cube is a part of it. The cube comes with Kubuntu but it's something that I noticed that never really gets talked about. It can be displayed by Ctrl+F11, but I have it set to Super+Z. I think the Compiz cube is a little more configurable though, but the Kwin cube isn't bad either. :Very Happy: 

For Kubuntu or KDE users, you can configure it at:
settings > Desktop Effects > All Effects > Desktop Cube (and Desktop Cube Animation)

----------


## kukker32

Yea when you just know how to set the settings..

it's amazing how many combinations you have....
all is possible

----------


## jodonald

I just started experimenting with backgrounds.  Here's what i have so far:

----------


## Austin25

Very standard.
edit: Mine that is.

----------


## JBAlaska

I like red  :Very Happy:

----------


## Neezer

I have the cube, sort of. When I use ctl alt right or left the cube just flips but it stays really big....I can't get it "zoomed out" to see more than just one side.

----------


## JBAlaska

> I have the cube, sort of. When I use ctl alt right or left *the cube just flips but it stays really big....I can't get it "zoomed out"* to see more than just one side.


Try this to have more control over Compiz Fusion (desktop effects)


```
sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
```

You need to adjust the "zoom" slider under the "rotate cube" button option. Also make sure you configure: General options, Desktop Size to be: 
Horizontal Virtual Size=4 
Vertical Virtual Size=1
Number of desktops=1

You might want the extra plugins as well.


```
sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
```

----------


## juanclunac

> I just started experimenting with backgrounds.  Here's what i have so far:


wow men, where can i find that awesome ronald mcdonald wallpaper, is just awesome XD

----------


## jodonald

> wow men, where can i find that awesome ronald mcdonald wallpaper, is just awesome XD


here ya go, and a few other fav's of mine.

----------


## kyleabaker

Anyone have some good skydome pictures for the cube view?

----------


## mxc1090

I think this is the best skydome ever....full panorama so no cutoff.

http://www.eso.org/public/archives/i...e/eso0932a.jpg

----------


## fx44

Linux Mint 13 LMDE  using mate desktop. amd athlon 64 nvidia  ge force 6200

----------


## overdrank

From the Ubuntu Forums Code of Conduct.



> If a post is older than a year or so and hasn't had a new reply in that time, instead of replying to it, create a new thread. In the software world, a lot can change in a very short time, and doing things this way makes it more likely that you will find the best information. You may link to the original discussion in the new thread if you think it may be helpful.


Thread closed.

----------

